# '60's 60th



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Musical works completed in 1960 are themselves attaining age 60 during year 2020!

Listed below are some of them that have had 2 or more recordings with which listeners could be familiar enough to vote upon their favorites.

Please feel free to add more works turning the Big 6-0.

(my votes go mostly towards the Italians for 1960 works)


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

According to my data, we also have:

Britten: Cello sonata
Poulenc: Gloria
Shostakovich: String quartet no.8


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

I like all of these very much, though perhaps the Arnold and Walton a tad less than the others. If I may mention some I enjoy just as much or more than the listed pieces I would probably give mention to the following (in alphabetical order):

*Berio*
_Chemins I_
_Circles_
every _Sequenza_ he composed this decade
_Sinfonia_

*Birtwistle*
_Punch and Judy_
_Tragoedia_
_Verses for Ensembles_

*Britten*
_Cello Suite no. 1_
_Cello Suite no. 2_
_A Midsummer Night's Dream_
_Nocturnal after John Dowland_

[B]Boulez[/B]
_Domaines_ (solo version as well as ensemble version)
_Éclat_

*Brouwer*
_Canticum_

*Carter*
_Concerto for Orchestra_
_Double Concerto_

*Copland*
_Connotations_
_Inscape_

*Davies*
_Eight Songs for a Mad King_

*Dutilleux*
_Métaboles _

*Feldman*
_The King of Denmark_

*Ferneyhough*
_Sonatas for String Quartet_

*Henze*
_The Bassarids_
_El Cimarrón_
_Das Floß der Medusa_
_Der junge Lord_
_Symphony no. 5_

*Lachenmann*
_Intérieur I_
_Notturno_
_Pression_
_Trio fluido_

*Ligeti*
_Atmosphères_
_Aventures/Nouevelles Aventures_
_Cello Concerto_
_Chamber Concerto_ (if that counts)
_Lontano_
_Requiem_
_String Quartet no. 2_
_Ten Pieces for Wind Quintet_
_Volumnia_

*Lutosławski*
_Cello Concerto_ (if that counts)
_Livre pour orchestre_
_String Quartet_
_Symphony no. 2_

*Nono*
_Intolleranza_
_Non consumiamo Marx_

*Nørgård*
_Voyage into the Golden Screen_

*Penderecki*
_Capriccio for Violin and Orchestra_
_Polymorphia_
_Die Teufel von Loudun_
_String Quartet No. 1_
_String Quartet No. 2_

*Stockhausen*
_Hymnen_
_Stimmung_
_Telemusik_

*Takemitsu*
_Hika_
_November Steps_

*Xenakis*
_Eonta_
_Kraanerg_
_Nomos Alpha_
_Oresteia_
_Persephassa_
_Synaphaï_
_Terretektorh_

*Zimmermann*
_Dialoge_
_Photoptosis _
_Die Soldaten_

I could probably find more, but this is all the major stuff I can think of right now


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

The only classical works from the 60s I listen to with any regularity are the 5 or 6 String Quartets Shostakovich wrote during that decade and some Ligeti and Penderecki.


----------

